# Former WTF & Kukkiwon president Dr. Kim, Un Yong passed away



## Metal (Oct 3, 2017)

Just read the news:

"Dr. UN YONG KIM(86 years old), vice president of IOC, former president of Kukkiwon, and former president of WTF passed away 2 am, 3 October 2017.
His funeral service will be held at the Kukkiwon on 3 October 2017."

Ex-IOC Vice President Kim Un-yong dead at 86


----------

